# EMT-I opportunities in Middle East, Africa, & Europe?



## scking89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am a NREMT-I in Texas, have been for 6 months. Was a EMT-B for 2 years prior and will be a paramedic in 4 weeks. I know I dont have enough experiance for Paramedic abroad.. so I was looking at going abroad as an EMT-I. Does anyone hire EMT-I's abroad or are there any companies that contract for EMT-I's??? Looking for 24-48 month commitment...

Thanks for the help everyone...


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 23, 2011)

Only if you have SERIOUS military (combat) experience.  Otherwise, there's nothing for you out there even if you're a medic.


----------

